
Adobe's Deceptive Cloud - xvaier
https://medium.com/@xavierlavallee/adobe-deceptive-cloud-7f0c820f0600#.hdbaqyicn
======
xvaier
After reading the warning this morning about creative cloud and how hard it
was to cancel, but I ended up buckling in for a journey of my own.

